# Nome della vostra Gentoo Box

## ScolaBirra

Che nome avete dato alla vostra Gentoo Box? Al lavoro sono obbligato a chiamarla legpc107 per motivi di DNS, mentre a casa l'ho chiamata "lello" con dominio "tarapiani.tapioca", in onore di Rafaello Mascetti, alias Ugo Tognazzi, in Amici Miei....   :Laughing: 

Scola

----------

## shev

Io solitamente resto sui banali nomi tipici dei sistemisti, nel caso della lan domestica uso nomi di divinità greche (athena, kronos, ares, etc...) cercando di darli con un certo criterio (abbinamento divinità/funzione del pc) con dominio dm-lab.ath.cx... senza infamia ne gloria  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

alkadia, yamato e, ehm, server.

dominio star.it

----------

## morellik

neon, athlon, talos, service2   :Confused:  sempre per problemi di DNS.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## maur8

Io ho solo 2 computer collegati e ho chiamato il portatile hansolo e il server luke e il dominio è chiaramente rebelbase. Si vede che sono fan di starwars??  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

i miei di recente sono stati polemos, thanatos e nemesis... (conflitto, morte e vendetta): chiaramente polemos é il server, visto che polemos é padre di tutte le cose*

... ma non sapevo che fosse una tradizione sistemistica, questa   :Shocked: 

Beh, cmq, siam passati anche da banali : desktop, laptop  :Wink: 

*Eraclito, VI sec. a.c.

Coda

----------

## bubble27

Lowenbrau root # uname -snor

Linux Lowenbrau 2.4.20-gentoo-r7 GNU/Linux

Lowenbrau nel segno del bicchierozzo dell'amicizia (fatto regalare) da 1 litro,  scolato in una festa della birra ..........   :Laughing: [/img]

----------

## _Echelon_

Io li chiamo skiavo0 (firewall), skiavo1, skiavo2 ecc  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

kenwood e grezzo (kenwood è il mio , lo chiamo così per ovvi motivi controlla uno stereo la televisione e il videoregistratore ... )

----------

## stefanonafets

Alura...

WorkStationOne è uno, ServerOne è l'altro e LapToppOne è il portatile..

il dominio non poteva essere che PingOne...

----------

## comio

Io mi rifaccio a fisici ed ingegneri Italiani.

Ho quindi pacinotti (.polito.it/collegioeinaudi.private), fermi(collegioeinaudi.private), ferraris(collegio...), majorana(...),peano(ma era un matematico...).

Banale, no?

----------

## bibi[M]

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> Io li chiamo skiavo0 (firewall), skiavo1, skiavo2 ecc 

 

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, me lo fai apposta, "eke"! >_<  :Razz: 

Il mio comunque si chiama "casa"  :Very Happy: 

Il mio username invece è "me"... Sono sempre stato un tipo fantasioso =P

----------

## koma

 *comio wrote:*   

> Io mi rifaccio a fisici ed ingegneri Italiani.
> 
> Ho quindi pacinotti (.polito.it/collegioeinaudi.private), fermi(collegioeinaudi.private), ferraris(collegio...), majorana(...),peano(ma era un matematico...).
> 
> Banale, no?

 Comio il peano di torino? hai una macchina lì? e magari anche accesso?

----------

## comio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Comio il peano di torino? hai una macchina lì? e magari anche accesso?
> 
> 

 

peano.polito.it? No quella non è mia...

----------

## hellraiser

inferno.666 per il server

PinHead il mio client

----------

## faber

In appartamento universitario abbiamo il server che e' sauron.barad-dur, il mio portatile e' middle-earth, gli altri purtroppo non dipendono dalla mia volonta  :Smile: 

----------

## almafer

la mia si chiama tashunka.witko, cioè il nome indiano di cavallo pazzo

----------

## zUgLiO

Uno si chiama Scrofina, e l'altro Tavernello

----------

## Panda

il mio portatile si chiama panda

il mio server si chiama spaturno

----------

## micron

Il mio pc principale si chiama gemini perchè è un dual processor

Il portatile si chiama freedom perchè lo porto sempre in giro con me (un po' banalotto come nome)

Ma il vero "capolavoro" è il nome del mio serverino: unixum, nato dalla combinazione tra le parole unix e unicum (il mio amaro preferito  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Benve

quasi mi vergogno... il mo portatile si chiama  :Embarassed: 

HAL

il compiuter di casa CASA

Accetto suggerimenti per qualcosa di più bellino

----------

## d3vah

il mio si è sempre chiamato "Hell"

anche perchè root@hell >_ mi piace un casino da vedere... molto "amministratore dell'inferno"... megalomania pura   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

il mio pc, dato che e' su una lan aziendale, si chiama "cerrito.clients.centromultimediale.it"  :Smile: 

I server della server farm si chiamano come i simpsons, con il piu' possibile abbinamento "personaggio" - "funzione"... tipo Winchester (che e' il poliziotto) associato al firewall, ecc.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E c'e' da chiedermi sssr, cccp, urss, sssz,...

PS: scolaBirra riedita il post e mettici davanti il tag [OT] prima che bsolar ti cazzi

----------

## ScolaBirra

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> PS: scolaBirra riedita il post e mettici davanti il tag [OT] prima che bsolar ti cazzi

 

Non vedo perche'... dalle linee guida di bsolar:

 *Quote:*   

> Un post relativo a Gentoo, anche se non una richiesta di supporto o qualcosa di prettamente "tecnico" non è considerato OT.

 

Ci avevo pensato, poi leggendole mi sono deciso a non metterlo...

Ciao

Scola

----------

## Samos87

Pc1 HipnoS (fino a ieri si chiamava Gentoo-Box   :Shocked:  )

Pc2 Accrocchio (un 486, futuro firewall) 

 :Cool: 

----------

## paolo

kirk

memento (il portatile)

ByE,

Paolo

----------

## khazad-dum

Workstation: guardian.inet.it (battezzato grazie  a FreeBSD 3.3 http://themes.freshmeat.net/screenshots/21890/)

HomePC: moria.mithril.inet.it

Server: khazad-dum.orson.it

x Paolo: memento is super!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   PS: scolaBirra riedita il post e mettici davanti il tag [OT] prima che bsolar ti cazzi 
> 
> Non vedo perche'... dalle linee guida di bsolar:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Un post relativo a Gentoo, anche se non una richiesta di supporto o qualcosa di prettamente "tecnico" non è considerato OT. 
> ...

 

Scusa hai ragione   :Embarassed:  . Devo sempre fare la mia bella figura....

----------

## doom.it

Hellmaster

e

RedEvil

sarò fissato ma mia piacciono i nomi demoniaci  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueRaven

Il mio portatile si chiama Mythdrannor.

Per chi non la conoscesse, è una antica città elfica, ormai in rovina, dell'ambientazione dei Forgotten Realms per AD&D.

Uno dei posti più pericolosi dell'intero universo, garantisco io.  :Shocked: 

----------

## GabrieleB

frank, poichè è un frankenstein server ... fatto con pezzi raccattati da altri pc (almeno 5).

----------

## bld

il mio l'ho chiamato "oxygen" nome preso dalla mia tavola da snowb  :Razz: 

----------

## akiross

il mio si chiama akiross  :Smile: 

e il secondo pentium2

...

onestamente non ho mai pensato a dare nomi fantasiosi ai PC...

alla prossima installazione li chiamo:

esperimento.malriuscito.I

esperimento.semiuscito.II

e (in caso)

successo.III

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## Federiconet

Sono nomi di luoghi a cui sono, per vari motivi, legato:

Destkop: Stromboli

Portatile: Torcello

 :Smile: 

----------

## darksides

prima usavo "chiodo" ora uso "nytro"

----------

## hardskin1

feanor, come il Re dei Noldor, un elfo il cui spirito era tanto focoso che quando la sua anima lascio Arda il suo corpo brucio'. Dal Silmarillion.

Come messaggio login ho:

"Che la luce dei Valar possa illuminare il tuo sentiero"

----------

## neon

Server: Milton (con motd: "Better to reign in Hell than serve in Heaven")

Desktop: Showbiz (dal nome di un cd dei Muse)

Domainname: heart.sux (Dal nome di una marca di tute di wipeout che mi ha colpito  :Cool:  )

----------

## formica

Il serverone si chiama "Isengard" (è un tower mooolto alto!).

----------

## Nightfall82

aletheia

----------

## Mithrandir81

siccome sono originale   :Rolling Eyes: 

Server:Matrix

Home PC:Agentsmith

Notebook:Cuttlefish

----------

## lavish

darkstar in onore di mamma slack  :Wink: 

----------

## SteelRage

```
-(steelrage@AcidBlack:2)-(86 files:100M@~)-(0 jobs)-(12:26)-

-(~:$)-> 
```

AcidBlack... Vabbè... non vuol dir niente... ma suona bene  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3mo

icaro e ulisse dopo server e mobile, va già meglio.....

----------

## sharael

Visto che sono malato di fantasy...

Iluvatar per il portatile

Sauron per il server

Ah, ovviamente il dominio e' barad-dur ...

----------

## Dhaki

Farenheit per il portatile, e Nabucodonosor per un veeeechissimo 486. Per il futuro sto già cercando. Proprio ieri ho dato un consiglio per far chiamare un server Marvin (si, dalla Guida   :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## bigliasfera

martuzzeddu il portatile;

barattolo il server;

ed il fisso in sardegna porro!!!

martuzzeddu=porro

bigliasfera=porro

...si vede che mi piace il fumo eh eh eh !!!

----------

## gutter

morpheus

----------

## Manuelixm

Io il mio portatile l'ho chiamato ciuccia, in onore al film doppiato dai Gemboy "star whores"  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao raga!

il mio portatile si chiama "ciummia"

il fisso "pumba"

e il dominio per entrambi è "cagetta.eu"

----------

## gutter

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Io il mio portatile l'ho chiamato ciuccia, in onore al film doppiato dai Gemboy "star whores" .

 

Ottimo film ne consiglio a tutti la visione   :Laughing: 

----------

## abaddon83

dunque:

-pc fisso/server di backup: BlackStar

-portatile: Baloo

-PC da tortura/test: Bradipo

dominio nessuno  :Razz: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

allora:

il dominio si chiama "gastro"

i pc:

portatile --> tenue

fisso --> crasso

server --> retto

----------

## oRDeX

Allora...

il mio server/GW si chaima Phoenix

il fisso/client Punx

e il portatile Eagle

----------

## silian87

Server---> marentaxpc1

Portatile --> GENRULEZ

Fisso---> silian   :Cool: 

----------

## Giangi

il mio server  Spartaco 

il mio PC :  GNG 

il mio notebook : GiangiBook

e il mio cane ..... :ping

----------

## hardskinone

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Io il mio portatile l'ho chiamato ciuccia, in onore al film doppiato dai Gemboy "star whores" .

 

Sei un grande.

----------

## randomaze

 *Giangi wrote:*   

> e il mio cane ..... :ping

 

Non male, se lo colleghi in rete abbaia?

(mi fai venire in mente Microservi di D.Coupland, quando hanno messo due criceti in ufficio e li hanno chiamati Look & Feel...)

Comunque, ritornando in topic.

In principio era Mazinga (Slack 3.0), poi Danguard, Goldrake e Gundam (varie RedHat). 

Nel periodo Gundam avevo un portatile chiamato Gunfighter (Mandrake) e poi Guncannone (Debian).

Adesso si chiama jeeg e, all'atto del battesimo, ho messo l'alias:

```
alias big_shooter='emerge'
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

(ok, confesso che non ho mai usato... troppo lungo, mi sa che lo rinomino in 'miwa')

----------

## Raffo

il mio si chiama "ganondorf" in onore del mitico signore dell'oscurità, acerrimo nemico di link.... i videogiochi ce li ho nel sangue, che ci volete fare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Beh il mio gatto si chiama Linus.

poi ho scoperto che era una femmina...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Uno si chiama Scrofina, e l'altro Tavernello

 

lol QUESTI sono hostname!!!

ricordo ancora la telefonata fatta l'assistenza tecnica della telecom:

la tipa era convinta di parlare con due squilibrati (magari era anche vero!)

looool

io ho :Thunder e Storm

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Il mio è Casper, il portatile del babbo è Balthazar e il desko della sorellina/mammà è Melchior.

Ora, tutto questo sarebbe bellissimo se non fosse che non ho un dominio da chiamare magi.jp (igh) però ho sopperito col workgroup di Samba e l'ho chiamato MAGI, cosa che fa sempre andare via di testa Windows ogni volta che ne reinstallo uno, sigh...

----------

## Jecko_Hee

I miei pc si chiamano 

- britney

- kylie

- Uma

Il dominio jeckonet

P.S. Non sono assolutamente un fan di Britney Spirzz, anzi... 

Di Kylie un pochino e di Uma Thurman molto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

> Di Kylie un pochino.

 

Chi e;?

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   Di Kylie un pochino. 
> 
> Chi e;?

 

Kylie Minogue, quella che canta lallalla lallallalla lallalla   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nemesix2001

Kylie Minogue (a meno di errori di scrittura insomma leggetelo un pò come vi pare  :Laughing:   ) ??

Il mio portatile che è anche l'unico pc ora in mio possesso si chiama Nebulosa

----------

## stuart

morthan

paratwa

per chi legge fantascienza sono assassini suoerpotenziati   :Shocked: 

----------

## Sasdo

con estrema fantasia:

dominio: rete-casa

desktop  (con Windows, quindi non fa testo) : desktop

firewall/gateway: caronte

portatile: johnny (in onore di johnny5 il robot...)

----------

## alemare

Ciao...

quello con la gentoo... quasimodo

quello con win... jenny

Ciao Ale

----------

## xchris

lyra..

come una delle + belle costellazioni del cielo.

M57 e' un oggetto del cielo profondo in questa costellazione http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap040704.html.

m57 e' un nome che uso spesso...

poi ho avuto Myra (per il ppc) e Syra per lo sparc  :Very Happy: 

(poca fantasia...lo so  :Smile: )

ma il mio Desktop sara' sempre Lyra!

ciao

----------

## Ceppus

il mio portatile : bernard

quello fisso: laverne   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> i miei di recente sono stati polemos, thanatos e nemesis... 
> 
> *Eraclito, VI sec. a.c.

 

EDIT: ora sono Elianto, Memorino e Saltatempo, direttamente da "Elianto", "La compagnia dei Celestini" e "Saltatempo" di Stefano Benni... tanto per cambiare  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## mega

Il serverino si chiama 

LightBox

La mia postazione

DarkBox

----------

## koma

 *koma wrote:*   

> kenwood e grezzo (kenwood è il mio , lo chiamo così per ovvi motivi controlla uno stereo la televisione e il videoregistratore ... )

 Entrambi i pc sono cambiati radicalmente ora:

DarkBlue  (il desktop)

Dallas      (il server, dovevo chiamarlo lasvegas ma avevo finito i led colorati)

Panda      (il mio glorioso toshiba 4000CDS)

VladimirII (Pc Di mio padre)

----------

## shev

Io ho aggiunto di recente "Goliath": iMac G5 20". Banale, ma rende bene l'idea  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## koma

 *shev wrote:*   

> Io ho aggiunto di recente "Goliath": iMac G5 20". Banale, ma rende bene l'idea 

 /me verde d'invidia

----------

## federico

Solitamente do nomi di stelle o costellazioni ai miei pc, in casa adesso c'e' "riquito" e "mamma" che sono di mamma e fratello  :Smile: , c'e' altair che e' il mio portatile e c'e' sideralis che e' il gateway, c'e' pegaso che e' il server ipv6 sideralis. Il dominio solitamente non lo specifico, uso un generico .matrix (per la macchine che non sono visibili da internet)

----------

## MyZelF

zoidberg, bender, fry, leela e mordicchio

il cane: *nix

 :Cool: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Mio Pc (AthlonXP 2100+): archer

Server (PIII 733): kirk

Pc degli ospiti (aka di merd*): dinnin

Portatile: toshiba

Dominio: drizzt.thc

Si vede che vedo star trek  :Wink:  ?

----------

## Raffo

sei drizzt di forumeye??   :Question:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Ciao!

Io in genere mi rifaccio ai cartoni animati:

Ora ho un Jigen ed ho avuto un Goemon e LupinIII; oppure Snoopy il PC e Charlie l'utente, Pippo e Pluto, PePeLePu (la puzzola disney), Duffy....

Mettevo come nome Kerberos al firewall di turno.

Comunque questo se il PC non ha una sua personalità o caratteristica particolare: infatti un mio PC si chiama eolo perchè soffia un sacco di aria e fa casino...

Ma mi ha affascinato la ricercatezza dei nomi degli Dei Greci, naturalmente seguendo logica rigorosa...

Mi sa che mi convertirò a questa forma...

Ah, in ufficio tutti si chiamano per nome, tranne io che sono Condor, il primo nick che mi ricordi abbia mai dato, in onore di Kevin Mitnick... Bye!

Messaggio scritto con shuttle...   :Wink: 

----------

## BaNdit400

Dunque, il laptop gsx-r600 (PIII, 256 Mb, 40 Gb), il file server dylan125 (K7-Duron, 256Mb, 80 Gb) ed il mio PC bandit400 (K7-AthlonXP, 512 Mb, 80 Gb). Dominio banale, warez.lan...

...tutti i mezzi di trasposrto su due ruote miei e della mia compagna, si nota?!   :Very Happy: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## federico

 *BaNdit400 wrote:*   

> Dunque, il laptop gsx-r600 (PIII, 256 Mb, 40 Gb), il file server dylan125 (K7-Duron, 256Mb, 80 Gb) ed il mio PC bandit400 (K7-AthlonXP, 512 Mb, 80 Gb). Dominio banale, warez.lan...
> 
> ...tutti i mezzi di trasposrto su due ruote miei e della mia compagna, si nota?!  
> 
> Wide Open
> ...

 

La tua compagna si chiama dylan o gsx ?   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> La tua compagna si chiama dylan o gsx ?    

 

No fede, solo il mezzo di trasporto si chiama così (per fortuna della ragazza  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## federico

Forse visto l'avatar credo si tratti di modellismo   :Idea: 

----------

## Vide

Un originalissimo "shadow"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakr

in quasto caso io uso i titoli delle serie che preferisco, e come non capire che attualmente è theshield per la mia gentoo box, per il mac con gentoo uso il nome iServer (mah, la mela insegna...)

cius

----------

## BaNdit400

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La tua compagna si chiama dylan o gsx ?    
> 
> 

 

Beh, ecco...io possedevo una Suzuki Bandit400 e sono passato ad una Suzuki GSX-R600, mentre la mia compagna possiede un Honda Dylan125.

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse visto l'avatar credo si tratti di modellismo  
> 
> 

 

L'avatar è una "grezza riduzione" di una foto scattata a Frattamaggiore (NA) quest'anno alla Prima Prova di Campionato Italiano OffRoad 2004; sono un appassionato di modellismo e sono moderatore del sito ModellismoRC.net (http://www.modellismorc.net/index.php) e scrivo articoli e recensioni su TM - True Model News (http://www.truemodel.com).   :Cool: 

Wide Open

Gianluca ''BaNdit400''

----------

## =DvD=

Il fisso con gentoo: gnunghino

Il powerbook: ugobaldo

----------

## markgreene

mi aggiungo alla lista di quelli che usano nomi di costellazioni/stelle...

portatile: fomalhaut (*)

fisso/gw: vega

recentemente... ho gentooizato il computer di mia madre, ex insegante di storia e filosofia.

le ho chiesto che nome voleva per il suo computer, non ha avuto esitazioni: socrate :)

saluti

(*) un riferimento ad uno dei piu' bei libri di sf che abbia mai letto:

http://www.lem.pl/cyberiadinfo/english/dziela/powrot/powrotpl.htm

----------

## gaffiere

Il fisso: Middle-Earth (soprannominato Il Bestione)

Il portatile: Sagitta.

see ya

----------

## Giepi

Unico PC(un catorcio di PentiumIII 800MHZ su cui faccio andare di tutto); brao

brao è il Porco Amorale, personaggio da me creato giocando come druido sulla shard di UO The Miracle

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> con estrema fantasia:
> 
> firewall/gateway: caronte
> 
> 

 

Sei un mito

----------

## Geps

il fisso era "paciugo", il portatile è "nomade"

----------

## fctk

attualmente thorium prima sedna

----------

## _sys/sid

minasTirith

minasMorgul

nebula (la mia genbox preferita)

----------

## alexbr

I nomi dei miei pc attualmente sono:

 - SpeedCake, il portatile

 - GoogleIsYourFriend, il desktop

 - server, ehm  :Wink: 

 - P1, P2, P3, P4, P5 i pc della rete dello studio di mio padre (si vede la fantasia degli ingegneri  :Cool:  )

Sto pensando comunque di cambiarli:

 - SherKhan il portatile

 - Baghira il desktop

 - Baloo il server

 - Ka, Mougli, etc, i pc suddetti

Voi che ne pensate? Fa troppo scout?

alexbr

----------

## tobiwan_

Il PenziumPro è Tarkus, l'iBook è Fuckup ]I[ (ultimo di una serie di tre Fuckup  :Wink:  ) , il mio ormai defunto Celeron era Abu.

----------

## Gighen

io ho:

pingu (il desktop)

jacklamotta (il portatile)

----------

## Sparker

Mio PC: Arcadia

Mio fratello: Yamato

Server: server  :Rolling Eyes:   (ma nella prossima nuova incarnazione cercherò un altro bel nome di astronave)

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il cane: *nix
> 
> 

 

in che senso? lo chiami con asterisconix o con qualsiasi cosa finisca in nix???

nel secondo caso, è in grado di eseguire molti tipi di espressioni regolari il tuo cane?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kajyr

ciau  :Smile: 

server: may

portatile vecchio: june

ibook 12" : rain

pc con windows: esperia

----------

## tobiwan_

 *Quote:*   

> pc con windows: esperia

 

Dal croato "Esperia chei sta baracchei noin si impiantei"?

----------

## CLod

portatile dell inspiron 8200

P mobile 2 Ghz

256 Mb Ram

ati 64 mb

dvd + cd rw

monitor 15 (1400 * 1050)

name: NAUTILUS

----------

## Peach

portatile P3 1,2GHz -> TEATREE

il fisso s'è estinto e il suo nome caduto nel dimenticatoio  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> Voi che ne pensate? Fa troppo scout?

 

ma giusto un pelo, neh  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## xoen

Il nome del mio amore e' aras, come il nome della mia ragazza...solo che al contrario.

Dominio universe, anche se al login sopra spunta aras.unknown_domain (Gentoo e' installa fresca fresca,la sto ancora mettendo a punto).

PS: Mi fate tutti SCHIFO!!Tutti questi computer...io ne ho uno solo, e lo devo dividere con quei rompipalle dei miei due fratelli...e da un po' s'e' pure aggiunto mio padre...VOGLIO UN PORTATILE MIAO! (Tutto mio,da violentare!)

----------

## koma

Volevo precisare che il mio pc si chiama darkblue perchè è tutto colorato (compreso dipinto a mano di una bella gnocca in tinte blu) e luci led blu nonchè neon e riflessi vari  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

[OT]

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Dominio universe, anche se al login sopra spunta aras.unknown_domain (Gentoo e' installa fresca fresca,la sto ancora mettendo a punto).

 

Se cerchi sul forum italiano con key "dnsdomainname" dovresti trovare almeno due o tre soluzioni al "problema" (ti verranno dati pochi topic, non sto a linkarteli direttamente  :Wink:  )

[/OT]

----------

## grafik

I nomi dei miei pc sono:

Firewall: nulla

Server: tux

Server2: alf2o0o

Client: fiQa  :Very Happy: 

Client con windows: wincazz (lo uso solo mia madre)

----------

## Ty[L]eR

Server -> AraXe

Client -> CaLeB

xbox -> xbox  :Very Happy: 

decoder sat -> DreamBoX

dominio -> gentoo.org (nn sapevo che mettere =)

----------

## Raffo

ma a che serve mettere il domain name??

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

Il mio si chiama:

sotto gentoo: tosorea

sotto freebsd: tomama

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dhaki

Attualmente il mio si chiama Viki, in onore di "I Robot".

----------

## skakz

i miei computer sono tutti chiamati con nomi delle lettere dell'alfabeto greco:

alpha <- mio fratello

beta <- portatile

gamma <- muletto

delta <- altro (da spolverare in caso di bisogno)

omega <- mio

fiqui, no?   :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

GenRulez <-- powerbook

LazyTux <-- fisso

Garante <-- server

----------

## Dhaki

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> i miei computer sono tutti chiamati con nomi delle lettere dell'alfabeto greco:
> 
> alpha <- mio fratello
> 
> beta <- portatile
> ...

 

Se non ti dispiace avrei una tremenda voglia di chiamarli anche io cosi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## hellraiser

MeSkaLina ---> Workstation

k3taMiNa ---> Server 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

router       --> router

ibook        --> ibook

desktop    --> terra

pc vecchio --> bolide

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

firewall: BlindGuardian (power metal rulez  :Razz: )

questo: Imurslave

server download: mulante

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> ma a che serve mettere il domain name??

 

Ad aggiungere 10minuti-20minuti in piu' di tempo al processo d'installazione   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## jikko

il mio portatile si chiama berserk

mentre il mio bel desktop si chiama guts

un grazie di cuore a  KENTARO MIURA  per avermi regalato una delle piu' belle serie fantasy/horror di tutti i tempi, e anche i nomi alle mie "macchine"  :Smile: 

----------

## jikko

 *hellraiser wrote:*   

> MeSkaLina ---> Workstation
> 
> k3taMiNa ---> Server 
> 
> 

 

qualcosa mi dice che ti piaciono un pochino i party eh?

----------

## BlueInGreen

Pentium4 2,5Ghz

512mb ddr

320gb HD 

GeForce 4 4200 Ti

Acer Al732 17''

Gentoo Inside

Nome: jecko

dnsname: jeckonnet

Sotto winloose si chiamava Euclide ... ma penserà che sono un padre snaturato visto non vado più a trovarlo...

----------

## koma

Nuovo portatilino DeFaCed

----------

## nightblade

nightblade, ovviamente  :Smile: 

----------

## paraw

Host di connessione -> SpinJapla

Muletto/router -> HAL-7000

Portatile da macinacontimatematicimoltocattivi -> NBparaw

Portatile 2 per sciocchezze -> LAVORO

E tra poco sarà probabilmente riattato un vecchissimo 486 modificatissimo a livello hardware (ah... nostalgia della gioventù) che diventerà lui firewall hardware, host e router, ma non ho ancora deciso il nome, anzi... qualche consiglio?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## lavish

chiamalo billgateway

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *lavish wrote:*   

> chiamalo billgateway

 

ma con un nome del genere dici che non avrà problemi di sicurezza???

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lavish

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   chiamalo billgateway 
> 
> ma con un nome del genere dici che non avrà problemi di sicurezza???
> 
>    

 

gia'... allora billgateaway

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gia'... allora billgateaway

 

 :Shocked:   :Idea:   :Shocked: 

 ...sei un genio...   :Laughing: 

----------

## AlterX

in modo molto poco originale!!!

alterx

dominio linux.it   :Laughing: 

----------

## AlterX

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   chiamalo billgateway 
> 
> ma con un nome del genere dici che non avrà problemi di sicurezza???
> 
>    

 

Secondo me avrà luogo una guerra legale perchè stai usando un nome già brevettato   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

vedi Lindows...

----------

## iridium103

a casetta ho questi bei nomi da fan di MGS2

mio: ArsenalGear 

mia madre: bigshell

in ufficio

ServerDNS: darksun

ServerMail: darkstar

un pò così ma a me piacciono  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me avrà luogo una guerra legale perchè stai usando un nome già brevettato   
> 
> vedi Lindows...

 

Non per andare OT ma la richiesta di M$ mi e' parsa legittima al tempo. Ovviamente IMHO...

----------

## AlterX

Behh...

Lindows non è Windows

se solo per il suono, si fa causa, allora billgatway è sicuramente un pericolo!!

 :Laughing: 

Lo sai che se adesso schiacci tot volte il pulsante del mouse destro, dovete renderne conto a me???   :Laughing: 

Sono 1 alla risposta   :Cool: 

Prego versare...

----------

## lavish

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Lo sai che se adesso schiacci tot volte il pulsante del mouse destro, dovete renderne conto a me???  
> 
> Sono 1 alla risposta  
> 
> Prego versare...

 

Bhe' non e' proprio la stessa cosa...   :Laughing: 

Inoltre Linodws non distribuisce software free && gratis ma free (in parte no da quantone so) e a pagamento.

----------

## SonOfTheStage

debian -> fisso

gentoo -> laptop

prima erano

phoenix -> fisso

gemini -> laptop

----------

## ErniBrown

Il mio personalissimo pc (chiamiamolo server, visto che controllo tutti i computer di casa da qui) si chiama Charlie, il minimac Lucy, il pc scasso di supporto Linus... ovviamente il dominio è Peanuts!

----------

## Yoghi

Allora :

portatile -> Gentoo -> Satellite

fisso -> Xp -> SigmaXp

server -> Gentoo -> Simonetta

futuro server (x bilanciare il carico) -> Gentoo -> Chiara

praticamente nomi di donna   :Cool: 

----------

## mouser

Allora:

Mio Portatile : Gentoo : dragoon

Portatile Backup : Gentoo : sephiroth

Server : ----- : athena

ps: Il server era un gentoo, ma volendo hardenizzarlo l'ho formattato e non ho ancora il tempo di reinstallare il tutto.... inoltre ho problemi di boot..... aspettero' internet a casuccia.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## darkimage

darkimage @ unknown.gentoo.box :  :Rolling Eyes: 

non vi piace?  :Sad: 

<--- azz sono ancora noob, posto troppo poco

----------

## thoeni

La mia rete si chiama Taurus, dal nome della costellazione.

Il portatile è Aldebaran (detta alpha tauri) la stella più luminosa della costellazione... l'ho chiamato così perchè Aldebaran vuol dire "colui che segue", e in effetti è la funzione del portatile  :Wink: 

Poi c'è Elnath, altra stella della costellazione, il mio preferito, ed Alcyone server della rete.

Poi nella mia rete ho Andromeda (laptop di mia mamma) e Asgard (laptop di mio fratello) e infine Palilicium (altra stella di Taurus) che è un vecchio fisso 486dx2...

----------

## alexzndr

Una bluemoon e l'altra whitemoon! 

Quando (se) arrivera' il laptop sara' redmoon  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

dopo aver risolto questo problema posso ufficializzare il nome del nuovo arrivato con gentoo (il pc e' "arrivato" gia' da 5 anni... ma e' la sua prima vera esperienza con gentoo).

athlon64 3200+ mhz    => darkstar (in onore dei bei tempi)

athlon tbird 1000 mhz  => altair (in onore dei bei tempi pure  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## redview

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - SherKhan il portatile
> 
>  - Baghira il desktop
> ...

 

M I T I C O!!!!  :Very Happy: 

appena prendi un altra macchina la devi chiamare troppo rikki-tikki-tavi!!  :Cool: 

----------

## f0llia

I miei attualmente sono presi dalle serie di Dragonball  :Very Happy: 

Pc desktp --> Gohan

Server  --> Goku

Notebook --> Vegeta

Notebook 2 --> Trunks

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

>  rikki-tikki-tavi!! 

 

Noooo non farmi ricordare! era il mio nome scout   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## redview

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    rikki-tikki-tavi!!  
> 
> Noooo non farmi ricordare! era il mio nome scout    

 

ahhaha!! lo è stato anke il mio per ben 2 anni della mia vita..

..ora sono evoluto in bagheera   :Cool: 

rikki rulez

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> ahhaha!! lo è stato anke il mio per ben 2 anni della mia vita..
> 
> ..ora sono evoluto in bagheera Cool
> 
> rikki rulez

 

Nah... io me ne sono andato prima che accadesse   :Laughing: 

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Server : spartaco

portatile : GBook

----------

## FMulder

Workstation --> Loki

PC 1 a uso generico --> Azrael

PC 2 adibito al download sfrenato --> Satan

Server web/mail/router --> Mephisto

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pietronelafricano

Calimero

----------

## egolf

AC

Piu che altro è ironico. :Smile: 

In Isaac Asimov's "The Last Question", a short story, AC is the ultimate computer at the end of time.  :Wink: (root@AC però è una bella sensazione)  :Razz: 

----------

## superfayan

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ho letto tutto il topic. è troppo forte..

IL mio Pc fisso con Winzoz si chiama Superfayan (per farmi trovare prima ai lanparty)

 il mio portatile sotto WINzoz -> fayanmobile

gruppo lavoro 123

ma sotto linuz non so...

pensavo  ..

MiettiTrebbia 

Bcs 

AraTro

mah non so..

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## cagnaluia

chiamalo: Càponèra_Pài_Cunici!!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## DiMar

Il mio desktop si chiama Endor: la luna boscosa dell'universo di Guerre Stellari dove vivono gli Ewaks. Il portatile invece Tattoine: il pianeta di Jabba the Hutt...  :Cool: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *egolf wrote:*   

> AC
> 
> Piu che altro è ironico.
> 
> In Isaac Asimov's "The Last Question", a short story, AC is the ultimate computer at the end of time. (root@AC però è una bella sensazione) 

 

Grande!!  :Very Happy: 

E' probabilmente la migliore storia mai scritta da Asimov!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

[Edit]  :Embarassed:  doppio post causa errore, rieditato per risparmiare spazio, scusate (cancellate pure se possibile) :Embarassed: 

[/Edit]

----------

## maxxl

I miei si chiamano

phantom il portatile (vista la sua natura)

faston il desktop (assonanza con fast visto che è un AMD 64)

----------

## RenfildDust

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Lo sai che se adesso schiacci tot volte il pulsante del mouse destro, dovete renderne conto a me???  
> 
> Sono 1 alla risposta  
> 
> Prego versare... 
> ...

 

Se si pensa che MS vuole brevettare anche i desktop virtuali in previsione di Win LH...

Come si può fare? I DV sono sempre stato un patrimonio *NIX!!!!

A casa mia (siamo studenti) situata in Via Suor Maria Mazzarello: Il Sever GW (lo sarà presto) e PC comune per navigare è mazzarello in onore della casa che abbiamo battezzato "Casa Mazzarello". E l'utente di default è suormaria :Laughing: 

Il mio Ibook G4 è renfild(+o- banalmente),, l'aiutante di Dracula.

Ciao![/b]

----------

## Panda

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> A casa mia (siamo studenti) situata in Via Suor Maria Mazzarello: Il Sever GW (lo sarà presto) e PC comune per navigare è mazzarello in onore della casa che abbiamo battezzato "Casa Mazzarello". E l'utente di default è suormaria

 

Ahaha, ma lo sai che non avevo mai visto quella via!?! Pero' ho visto via falsaperla! rotfl

Cmq il mio portatile si chiama trinHACKria, in omaggio alla mia terra.

Il mio server casalingo si chiama spaturno, con relativo dominio: spaturno.no-ip.org (quando e' online vuol dire che sono in Sicilia).

Ed il prossimo nome che daro' alla mia prossima macchina ho deciso che sara' barbiton, in omaggio al mio strumento musicale preferito (il barbiton era un contrabbasso preistorico usato dai greci)  :Wink: 

----------

## khelidan1980

le mie Gentoo box sono dedicate alla terra che amo,la scandinavia:

La punta di diamante,il pc1: Norway

Il pc2,quello dove ho l'accesso dsl: Sweden

Il portatile che in realta e un mac os con installato portage: Finland (mi sembrava proprio abbropiato,visto che l'ibook e bianco con la mela blu quando e accesa!

Il futuro server casalingo sara: Denmark

Bye

----------

## [xaero]

oh che bello! credevo di essere banale, ma i nomi dei pianeti non li ha usati ancora nessuno  :Very Happy: 

il mio superpc _> GIOVE

l'altro pc _> SATURNO

il portatile _> MARTE

----------

## shogun_panda

I miei sono i nomi degli animali che piu' mi inteneriscono...

PC a Roma ---> PANDA

PC a Campobasso ---> COW

Dominio? muflonsoft.org (autoironia sull'intelligenza  :Very Happy: )

----------

## redmatrix

server -> bluematrix (l'immagine dello sfondo era una particolare matrice di caratteri sul blu cielo)

desktop -> skeggia (è un computer molto performante  :Wink:   )

dominio -> potatoland.it (in onore al patato/patata usato da me e la mia morosa per chiamarci)

stampante di rete -> scriba (è il vero nome/capolavoro  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## sorchino

Ecco i miei:

@Server: Toki.Hokuto.org

@PC Fisso Client: Raul.Hokuto.org (il case è grosso e nero  :Smile:  )

@Ibook 12": Ken.Hokuto.org

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> Ecco i miei:

 

Neanche un suzer, rey, shu,...  :Razz:  vabbe dopo dovresti cambiare anche il domainname  :Razz: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

ho due fonti di nomi.

in università c'è guerre stellari con i vari jabba, obi-wan, anakin, il controller di dominio Force, yoda.ing.unibs.it e darkstar.ing.unibs.it

a casa e in giro prediligo tolkien: il portatile è morgoth, il pc di casa melkor, ecc...

----------

## Xet

i miei pc sparsi nello spazio\tempo:

- portatili: Ulisse (per ovvie ragioni di mobilità), MobilTux, Tisifone (non so perchè....suonava bene)

- fissi: power (dato che era il pc più recente all'epoca del battesimo), ilVile (album dei Marlene Kuntz), Blu (dal colore del case enermax), grigio (come prima)

- servers: Storage, MainServer, cronos (time server), postino (mail server)

- firewall: BurningTux, fairoull (visto scritto nella mail di quello che mi commissionava il lavoro), legislatore (dal film Dredd la legge sono io: l'arma dei giudici), urbanello (questo a burla dell'inutilità dei vigili urbani)

i domini:

- ZipLan (ufficio)

- SetoLan (da Setoloso, soprannome affibbiatomi da un amico in un momento di follia). 

- Lamers

altri nomi degni di nota che ho visto:

- Zovuri

nomi dei miei hdd:

- atropo

- julia (da Tribes Vengeance, gioco purtroppo toppato)

- criseide

- nemesi

poi ho ancora un foglietto su cui mi ero segnato tutti i nomi con cui battezzare le prossime "cose"  :Smile: 

----------

## ---willy---

portatile --> hal9007

fisso --> hal9008

sarò banale e monotono, ma il mio primo computer era hal9001 (un olivetti M64  :Very Happy:  ), quindi ho continuato così

----------

## bandreabis

Sono un fan di Valentino Rossi.

Il mio PC Gentoo è "Bellarossifumi"

Fu "Bellazidane" quando il francese giocava in Italia.

Forza Juve! :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

aggiornata la rete:

Server => Nebula

Workstation personale => Darkstar

Workstation Sorella => Altair

Ovviamente c'è solo gentoo su tutte e 3 le macchine

 :Wink: 

----------

## pistodj

Sarò troppo banale ma nella mia HomeLan li chiamo Pc01 e Pc02...

Puoà addirittura dare fastidio la scarsa origilalitaà vero??

----------

## elBivio

Finalmente mi decido a fare un post su questo forum, 

la mia macchina si chiama Pequod  (di Melvilliana memoria) ed Ã¨ nata e cresciuta in gran parte grazie al vostro inconsapevole contributo!  :Very Happy: 

Grazie!

elBivio

----------

## lavish

benvenuto elBivio!

----------

## RexRocker

Server: steveray (il chitarrista blues)

Fisso: metallica (il gruppo)

portatile: dream (dream theater)

si capisce che non ascolto musica da disco?

ah come user ho rex in onore del bassista dei pantera RexRocker  :Smile: 

----------

## Vurdak

Zeus...ho intenzione di chiamare tutti i pc che ho con nomi di divinità greche  :Very Happy: 

----------

## neryo

Server: GentBoox

Fisso: Richos

Portatile: Gentuzza

 :Razz: 

----------

## klaudyo

Pacman (portatile)

Wumpus (fisso)

----------

## khelidan1980

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Workstation personale => Darkstar
> 
> 

 

Reminescenza Slacware?? :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *khelidan1980 wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> Workstation personale => Darkstar
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ovviamente!  :Wink: 

----------

## logan.x

Ciao. Provo un po' di invidia per tutti quelli che hanno piu' di un pc.

Da poco ho deciso di tentare di abbandonare Winzozz e passare a Gentoo.

Forse dovrei provare con una distro "intermedia" per farmi le ossa e poi passare a Gentoo ma che ci volete fare... le imprese impossibili (per me ovviamente) mi hanno sempre affascinato....

Purtroppo il tempo che posso dedicare al pc e' poco (mi sono sposato da poco e quando ci sto' qualche ora, la moglie comincia a scalpitare  :Rolling Eyes: ) e dire che sono un linux-novellino e' un complimento.

Cmq:

unico  :Crying or Very sad:  pc: logan

domain: salemcenter

Sono un fan sfegatato di X-MEN (in particolare di Wolverine)

Ho letto con molto piacere questo 3d e i nomi che avete dato mi hanno fatto tornare in mente bei ricordi (jeeg, mazinga, ken, ecc...)

Bye bye.

----------

## ---willy---

 *logan.x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse dovrei provare con una distro "intermedia"

 

no no, lascia stare e continua così  :Wink: 

----------

## dboogieman

Portatile: numa

Firewall e Lan GW: gotama

Web Server e DB Server: shiva

Il primo nome l'ho dedicato ad una donna un mio grande amore, il secondo nome l'ho dedicato al buddha, ed il terzo ad una divinita' indu'..che dire la mia fantasia non ha limite... :Wink: 

ciao

dboogieman

----------

## Lestaat

Lavoro

BOX: LesTux

Domain: Bidibibodibibu

Casa

BOX: LesTux

Domain: LattePiu

----------

## RenfildDust

 *Panda wrote:*   

>  *RenfildDust wrote:*   A casa mia (siamo studenti) situata in Via Suor Maria Mazzarello: Il Sever GW (lo sarà presto) e PC comune per navigare è mazzarello in onore della casa che abbiamo battezzato "Casa Mazzarello". E l'utente di default è suormaria 
> 
> Ahaha, ma lo sai che non avevo mai visto quella via!?! Pero' ho visto via falsaperla! rotfl
> 
> 

 

[Un po OT...]

Caro Panda! La casa di cui parlo non è quella che hai visto tu! (Dal quale abbiamo fatto il mio primo bootstrap gentoo  :Crying or Very sad:  mi commuovo...) mi ci sono trasferito da un bel pò.

Strano che tu non conosca la via... è una traversa di via Canfora. Una via che conosci bene per motivi che non sto quì a dire per rispetto della tua privacy!  :Laughing: 

Davvero esiste via Falsaperla? Dov'è?

(Per chi non lo sapesse Saro Falsaperla è il personaggio delle barzellette di Giuseppe Gastiglia http://www.giuseppecastiglia.com un comico locale.)

----------

## marijuana

il mio powerbook 12" l'ho chiamato powerbookino.. ed il peggio e' che e' vero.

----------

## Scen

Da appassionato di J.R.R. Tolkien....

Fisso1: gondor.middle.earth

Fisso2: rohan.middle.earth

hostname

domainname

 :Cool: 

----------

## gioi

Questi sono solo quelli che ho a casa (i miei "figliocci" sparsi per il mondo hanno nomi differenti):

Server:        Iupiter

Portatile1:    Ganimede

Portatile2:    Thebe

Fisso1:         Europa

Fisso2:         Io

Fisso3:         Callisto  (attualmente è una scheda sulla scrivania, ma ha tanto di alimentatore, video ed HD attaccati! E lo accendo regolarmente!)

AccessPoint: Sinope

Me ne mancano ancora 10 per completare il sistema...

----------

## mouser

Ok, refresho la situazione nome:

Portatile: dragoon

Portatile (lavoro): golem

Server: athena (ma stavo pensando di cambiarlo... qualche suggerimento??)

Portatile (486DX, 32MBram, 2.1gb disco): antiquum

Il mio criceto, invece: kernel

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## drizztbsd

Fisso con Gentoo/Linux: kirk

Fisso con Gentoo/FreeBSD: archer

Laptop aziendale: janeway

iBook: tpol

Server con FreeBSD: picard

Credo di averli detti tutti  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

oh mio dio...

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Da appassionato di J.R.R. Tolkien....
> 
> Fisso1: gondor.middle.earth
> 
> Fisso2: rohan.middle.earth

 

fisso: melkor

portatile: morgoth

ESSID della rete e nome del dominio: mordor

----------

## randomaze

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> oh mio dio...
> 
>  *Scen wrote:*   Da appassionato di J.R.R. Tolkien....
> 
> Fisso1: gondor.middle.earth
> ...

 

Nota del moderatore: avvisateci se avete intenzione di mettervi a fare a pugni per un anello...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> oh mio dio...
> 
>  *Scen wrote:*   Da appassionato di J.R.R. Tolkien....
> 
> Fisso1: gondor.middle.earth
> ...

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Attento che il mio portatilino a lavoro risponde al nome di strider...  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## comio

Attuale portatile: cassini

ESSID rete: comioland (cosa altrimenti...  :Wink:  )

In passato:

 P200MMX (siamo nel 97): majorana

 Portatile HP (del collegio...): galileo

 Athlon1000 (2001?): fermi (ancora in vita up 24x7x365)

 Portatile P4 (del collegio...): pacinotti

 Athlon64 (2006, mio fratello): natta

 Athlon64x2 (2006): rubbia

ciao

----------

## Onip

Fisso: Hal9000 (un classico)

Notebook: Lebowsky (in onore "al grande")

NoteBook di lavoro dei Genitori: Bart, questo perchè, appunto, è il portatile che usano nel Bar che gestiscono.

----------

## noice

il mio laptop l'ho chiamato Crio, uno dei Titani della mitologia greca  :Smile: 

----------

## jordan83

Io ho solo il portatile...

nome: altair

dominio: faraway

----------

## bandreabis

Il mio Pavilion è: Pavel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## power83

Io invece in casa (al lavoro non ho computer oppure li ho ma sono winzozz e li uso solo per marcare e stampare i disegni tecnici) uso il nome in codice della cpu, tanto non ho 2 macchine con la stessa cpu per ora.........

I miei nomi, dei ssitemi attualmente in uso, sono: northwood, presler, nehemiah, eden

----------

## Flonaldo

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Io invece in casa (al lavoro non ho computer oppure li ho ma sono winzozz e li uso solo per marcare e stampare i disegni tecnici) uso il nome in codice della cpu, tanto non ho 2 macchine con la stessa cpu per ora.........
> 
> I miei nomi, dei ssitemi attualmente in uso, sono: northwood, presler, nehemiah, eden

 

Il Mio Fisso si è sempre chiamato Caronte! Ai tempi del liceo ero affascinato da questa figura e pertanto...la mia gentoo box si chiama cosi  :Very Happy:  Il portatile invece è LaLLa...per far contenta la mia ragazza  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

laptop: giskard

fisso: morpheus

----------

## ercoppa

mi menate se dico semplicemente gentoo?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Fisso 1: bluedolphin

Fisso 2: darkstar

Laptop : redmoon

Palm  :Very Happy:  : whitetiger

----------

## kingrebound

il mio e' abbastanza aggressivo...Rambo

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mouser

Allora:

dragoon: Avete mai dato un'occhiata al mio avatar???  :Rolling Eyes: 

golem: Vi assicuro che è enorme e pesantissimo, quindi....  :Laughing: 

antiquum: Che nome potevo dare ad un 486 con 32mb di ram e 2.1gb di disco???

athena: Mi sembrava un bel nome per un gateway  :Embarassed: 

Il criceto si chiama "kernel" perchè mentre lo tenevo sulla scrivania, durante la compilazione di un kernel, appunto, ha sentito il calore della cpu e ci si è addormentato sopra.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Tra i nomi delle mie macchine? Semplice  :Very Happy: 

darkstar è il nome standard che slackware assegna(va) in fase di installazione (io provengo da Slackware)

bluedolphin è il nome che, mi raccontavano, si dava sui server con su slackware (mai saputo se è vero o meno, ma mi piacque e pertanto rimase)

redmoon è la macchina più recente ed ha questo nome per due motivi: ha su Fedora (da RedHat) e perchè i due nomi precedenti erano costituiti da un aggettivo riferito ad un colore più un sostantivo e... cosa c'è di più affascinante di una Luna Rossa ??  :Very Happy: 

whitetiger è nato dal ragionamento di cui sopra riguardo ai colori, salvo che la tigre bianca è per me un animale affascinante  :Wink: 

Tutto qui!  :Smile: 

----------

## mack1

Ciaouz la mia unica macchina(che Dio la conservi intatta e funzionante fino alla fine dei tempi  :Twisted Evil: ) si chiama xxxGen 

<<<<dannati e avidi multi-possessori  di pc  :Evil or Very Mad:  mi associo all'invidia di quella ristretta(a quanto sembra) cerchia di mono-macchinati  :Crying or Very sad:  >>>>

Ciao mack1

----------

## crisandbea

La mia unica macchina x di più Laptop, si chiama :    elpibe         :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sorchino

iBook --> ken

fisso (case grosso e nero) --> raul

serverino (un po' spirituale diciamo, sempre lÃ¬ acceso a servire tutti) --> toki

Dominio ovviamente hokuto.org

----------

## Sparker

fisso: Alkadia

portatile: Voyager

server (debian  :Rolling Eyes:  ): ds9

Poi c'è il pc di mio fratello, con Ubuntu+win: yamato

Alkadia sarebbe un po' improprio, visto che dell'Alkadia originale sono rimasti la tastiera, un banco di ram e il floppy   :Rolling Eyes: 

Il dominio è star.it, ma dovrei trovare qualcosa che non va in conflitto con dadi per il brodo...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

fisso casa: blackwidow

1° laptop: scarletrose

2° laptop: vomitory

serverini in ufficio

1* server: mainserver

2* server: slaveserver

3* server: faxserver

----------

## Dun

Portatile: Ansia

Fisso: Angoscia

Server 1: Malessere

Server 2: Fastidio

Pc sorelle: Tormento

Portatile sorelle: Paranoia

Server rack 1: Algos

Server rack 2: Phobia

Xen vm1: Agoraphobia

Xen vm2: Emetophobia

Na bella famigliuola eh!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Gli ultimi due sono solo per completezza...hehheehhe

Ammetto che la meta' di questi andra' via da casa moolto presto  :Sad: 

----------

## comio

 *Dun wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na bella famigliuola eh!  
> 
> Gli ultimi due sono solo per completezza...hehheehhe
> ...

 

ellegri... eheh

ciao

----------

## mambro

fisso1: terra

fisso2: bolide

portatile: ibook 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Ho tre macchine:

Tenue

Crasso

Retto

... in una rete che si chiama GASTRO

----------

## Ic3M4n

ho gundham -> fisso

server -> server

majonese -> firewall

sorella -> sorellaa casa.

thunder il portatile

happy-feet -> fisso al lavoro

chiodo -> il server tuttofare al lavoro

inoltre ho molti thunder sparsi per la lombardia, due sono stati anche a fasi alterne in germania. che sono installazioni clonate dal mio portatile ove lo sbattimento per cambiare l'hostname era troppo elevato.   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> thunder il portatile
> 
> 

 

plagioooooo!!!!11111  :Very Happy: 

ho sempre chiamato il mio pc fisso Thunder dalla notte dei tempi! (bhe a dire il vero dal 2001  :Razz: )

----------

## Ic3M4n

eheheh... se vuoi lo cambio   :Wink: 

proponimi un'alternativa carina e sarò ben felice di lasciarti l'unico sul forum con tale hostname.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> eheheh... se vuoi lo cambio  
> 
> proponimi un'alternativa carina e sarò ben felice di lasciarti l'unico sul forum con tale hostname.

 

ahehaz  :Very Happy: 

ovviamente scherzo, comunque ho dato quel nome al mio fisso 

(ed ai suoi successori, quello che uso adesso è thunder v.3)

perchè il primo della "stirpe" era un athlon thunderbird 1000mhz

----------

## zUgLiO

Il mio fisso storico si chiamava tavernello

Quello di oggi si chiama RedVolution

----------

## X-Drum

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Il mio fisso storico si chiamava tavernello
> 
> Quello di oggi si chiama RedVolution

 

ah, mitico tavernello...quanti ricordi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ThorOdino

Dalla saga di Asimov "Ciclo della Fondazione" EtoDemerzel, Trantor, FarStar, YugoAmaryl, DorsVenabili, ChetterHummin RDaneelOlivaw,  HariSeldon, CleonI.

----------

## mouser

 *ThorOdino wrote:*   

> Dalla saga di Asimov "Ciclo della Fondazione" EtoDemerzel, Trantor, FarStar, YugoAmaryl, DorsVenabili, ChetterHummin RDaneelOlivaw,  HariSeldon, CleonI.

 

Tra l'altro, mi sembra che solo Trantor sia effettivamente il nome di un luogo.... gli altri sono nomi di personaggi  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tra l'altro, mi sembra che solo Trantor sia effettivamente il nome di un luogo.... gli altri sono nomi di personaggi 
> 
> 

 

Confermo   :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Molti fan di Asimov da queste parti, vedo  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Molti fan di Asimov da queste parti, vedo 
> 
> Ciriciao
> 
> mouser 

 

presente

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Molti fan di Asimov da queste parti, vedo 

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Molti fan di Asimov da queste parti, vedo 
> 
> Ciriciao
> 
> mouser 

 

presente anche io

----------

## GiRa

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Molti fan di Asimov da queste parti, vedo 

 

Chiamato?

IT:

Io ho: ilCattivo, chicco, lupo e scheggia.

----------

## LastHope

Fan di tantissimissme saghe (non saprei, esiste un nome comune per definire Star War, Tolkien, Asimov, Star Trek..  :Question:  )...eppure, son banalmente rimasto a dani_lap come hostnome (e nessun domainname  :Wink: )

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

P.S.: voglia voglia di cambiar nome...

----------

